# Roof box gutter/valleys - Ply or Sterling board?



## Surfwill123 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking to get some wood down on my valleys and box gutter ready for some lead. 

I've been told to use 18mm ply but have loads of sterling board already.. would this do the same job?

Thanks.


----------



## SanduskyRoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Box Gutters, waiting for answers*

I'm following this thread, Surfwill123...hope some others weigh in.


----------

